# What's this? My chest is going drip, drip, drip...



## Dave M

About 30 minutes ago, I started hearing a noise in the upper left part of my chest. About every 15 to 20 seconds there is a sound that mimics exactly the sound of a water faucet dripping into a sink. 

I feel fine other than being a bit weirded-out by the sound!

I can't find anything that makes sense in an Internet search.

Anybody have any ideas as to what's going on?

I know. "Call my doc." I will if it doesn't stop.


----------



## Bwolf

Are you the only one who hears this, Dave?  Does your wife, co-worker, or anyone else nearby hear it?


----------



## 3kids4me

Dave,

If you haven't called your doctor already, please do it now.  

Sharon


----------



## Keitht

You are hearing something that sounds like an internal leak and you haven't called the doctor already????  Get your brain in gear and phone while you still can.  If it's nothing it won't matter.  If it's something serious time is of the essence.


----------



## Dave M

I just had a secretary come into my office. She sat next to me and could hear it. 

So I'm trying to reach my doc. Meanwhile, if anyone has any ideas....


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dave, I am worried!  Call the doctor as soon as possible.  Hopefully it is just a digestion sound that is echoing in your chest, but you cannot take any chances.


----------



## Bwolf

Ask the secretary to drive you to Leahy clinic at Burlington Mall now.

Don't wait on your doctor.


----------



## Dave M

Talked to the doc. I'm outta here. I'll check in later.


----------



## Gramma5

Dave,
I you don't get your MD immediately and are able to TALK TO HIM/HER, call your hospital ER and ask them about it. It sound like a very unusual symptom.


----------



## swift

Dave M said:


> Talked to the doc. I'm outta here. I'll check in later.




Hope everything is okay. We will be here anxiously waiting to hear back from you.


----------



## geekette

Dave,

I'm thinking of you and hoping you're being put thru a battery of tests that show absolutely nothing wrong and you're sent home to rest.  

I'm glad you didn't delay on getting seen.  

Anxiously await next word from you, and sending best wishes in the meantime.

vicki in indy


----------



## Andar

Dave, I will be checking back frequently here to see how you are doing!


----------



## Htoo0

Hoping to hear things are working out. Best wishes, Dave.


----------



## GrayFal

Glad u r at the MD now.....thinking of you buddy!


----------



## LisaH

Hope nothing serious...Take care!


----------



## wackymother

OMG, hope everything is okay!


----------



## Timeshare Von

I too am concerned for your well being and am glad that you made your way to the doc.  Please take care and keeps us posted, as you can.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Dave,
  I am in Cambridge/Alewife and will drive you if you haven't left yet. However, I *strongly urge *you to call 911 now or if you _won't_, get someone with "presence of mind" & first responder training with a cell phone to drive you to Lahey, right now ! Have another person accompany you, too, if you're not calling 911.

 You know that calling EMS is the best and safest way to go here even if it's nothing. Safe v. sorry.
  Could be something or nothing, however, the downside of waiting, if it is something ,would not be good, not good at all. Dave, we are at "that age". 'nuff said.

  PM me and I will be right there.
  PM if you need anything. I can get to Lahey or any of the Cambridge/Boston Hospitals very quickly. 
Beags/N.P.


----------



## JoAnn

Call 911 for an ambulance...then you get IMMEDIATE help @ the ER!  No waiting!  And prayers are with you Dave.


----------



## Kay H

I'll join in with my well wishes.  Hope it is nothing at all but we never know.


----------



## mjs

In many cases your general doc doesnt have the diagnostic capabilities in his office to help you with many problems, and it is better to go directly to the ER for help.
Mark
Good Luck


----------



## charford

Dave

I hope you are the ER now and that all is fine soon. 

Take care

Cathy


----------



## CMF

*Dave must be all better  . . . .*

He just posted a reply to someone asking about SWA fares :whoopie: 

Charles


----------



## Dave M

"Sometimes the body does strange, unexplainable things."

Wow!

Thanks for all of the nice messages.

I'm fine, just as I thought.

My discussion on the phone with the doc helped set my mind at ease. He asked a number of questions about symptoms but seemed unconcerned. He asked me to come in - just in case. So I was literally on my feet to head out the door when I posted my previous message.

When I got to the doc's office, I was ushered right in. Got all of the usual preliminary stuff - blood pressure, temperature, etc. The doc came in within a minute. They gave me a bunch of tests, including an EKG. He listened to my chest with a stethoscope for what seemed like a week, but of course by the time I got to him, the "dripping" had stopped.

Ultimately, the doc said what's in the first line of this post and told me to have a great weekend. (That's from a doc who doesn't hesitate to send me to a specialist if I have just a bit more than a runny nose!)

So now I'm doing one of the least stressful and most enjoyable things I know - right here at TUG.


----------



## spirits

*Great News*

Wonderful to hear everything is fine.  You did the right thing. Thank God for our community here at Tug who told you to get help and you for getting it.


----------



## TUGBrian

most excellent news!


----------



## CMF

*Glad to have you back Mr. Dave!*

The Marriott board would not be the same without you and I could not stand to think about your gazillion Marriott Rewards Points going to waste  

Hugs,
Charles


----------



## Beaglemom3

Big sigh of relief here.

Oh, that'll be $20 please (for the consultation - special price for Tug friends ).

Although I remain somewhat unconvinced (left sided drippy chest wall noises in our practice would win you a trip to at least the chest scanner and/or cardiac echo......... but he saw you, so what  can I say ?  )

B


----------



## Wonka

*Good News!*

Dave-I'm so glad everything is ok.  If this were "thump, thump, thump", I would have thought maybe you were love.  "drip, drip, drip", is kinda odd.  I thought you were retired and had moved to HH.


----------



## Linda74

Dave, so glad all is well.  You are a loved and respected Tug member and can be sure that all of our hearts were skipping some beats for you today!!!!


----------



## DebBrown

So glad to read all is well!  That must have been quite a scare.  I've never heard of such a thing before.

Deb


----------



## Pit

Glad to hear your ok, Dave.


----------



## Dave M

CMF said:


> The Marriott board would not be the same without you and *I could not stand to think about your gazillion Marriott Rewards Points going to waste*


ROTFLAMAO!!! :hysterical: 

You really made my day, Charles!!

And thanks to everyone else!


----------



## Rose Pink

Whew!  I've been on pins and needles hoping for good news.  I have never heard of such a body noise--and having worked in a hospital, I've read hundreds and hundreds of charts.  Glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Rose Pink said:


> Whew!  I've been on pins and needles hoping for good news.  I have never heard of such a body noise--and having worked in a hospital, I've read hundreds and hundreds of charts.  Glad to hear you are okay.



Rosie,
  I'm with you. I've been an RN for 30+ years and an NP for about half. First time for me, too.
  But, that's our Dave ! Man of Medical Mystery !

  B.


----------



## DeniseM

Dave - that used to happen to me when I was breast feeding my kids.  Get some nursing pads and put them in your bra and it will take care of the problem.  :hysterical:

(And I'm very relieved that you are OK!)


----------



## Born2Travel

Glad to hear all is ok -as already stated, Dave M IS TUG - or at least a good portion of it


----------



## Beaglemom3

QUOTE-Dave M . "I'm fine, just as I thought."

Oh, you're such a  "guy" !!!


----------



## Bwolf

Good to hear.  You certainly had several of us worried early this morning.


----------



## Kay H

Same old.  Same old.  You get to the doctor's office and the symptoms go away.  Don't you just love it? 

Seriously, I'm glad it doesn't appear to be anything serious.  Hope things remain that way.


----------



## Dave M

Denise -

You left me speechless! I'll try it "next time". Better go purchase a few things. 

...Or steal something on my next date.


----------



## nightnurse613

I hate that!   I will be coughing and wheezing and I call my doctor and he fits me right in but the whole time I'm there - NOTHING.    At least you did the right thing.  My husband went to the ER last year because he couldn't stand up (too much turkey, I thought) and the room was spinning.  After a battery of tests they said it was an inner ear problem.  He had reduced symptoms within a couple of days and gradually it has gotten better.  The other day he said-all gone!!


----------



## Jeni

Glad you're ok Dave!

Jeni


----------



## catwgirl

For God's sake, I just found this thread and what a roller coaster.  I am sitting here all worked up worrying about Dave, and before I can finish the reading the thread, Dave is just fine.  Phew!!!  

Glad to hear you are still among us, Dave.


----------



## Jestjoan

I'm VERY happy to hear the good news. Take care.


----------



## Kozman

Great news Dave!  We're happy to have you back happy and healthy!


----------



## Janette

Since I know you are ok, I can say that it is a little reminder that you need to hurry on down to Sun City. Let me know when you will be here. We're very happy that you are ok.


----------



## Pat H

Dave M said:


> Denise -
> 
> You left me speechless! I'll try it "next time". Better go purchase a few things.
> 
> ...Or steal something on my next date.



OMG, now I have to keep my clothes locked up when I see you next weekend! Does anyone know if they make lojack for bras?? :hysterical:


----------



## Dori

We are all anxiously awaiting news.  I pray that everything is  fine.  

Dori


----------



## pcgirl54

Dave, I just found this post and was so worried about you having had a few chest feelings last fall that were not normal by any means for me. Pretty scary stuff. I had one episode last June and did nothing after 30 minutes of waiting for it to subside hoping I would not get that sensation again. I didn't want to be an alarmist. In the fall it happened again at work.  I insisted over my GP's lack of concern to see a cardiologist for testing based on my family history for peace of mind. I did not want to be a one time statistic. Too many vacations left in me. 


IMHO ,I would see a cardiologist to ensure all is well.


----------



## pammex

Just checked this post...how scary...Glad to hear you are okay, but come on Dave next time call 911, right away..please.

This was also very weird for me as I own a home in the area, so hearing lahey clinic and such was really strange....think I'll give my hubby a call in Mass and son too....

Keep an eye on this, if it happens again have more tests..just an RN talking....

Best wishes....


----------



## falmouth3

Whew, I was concerned.  Glad you got yourself to a doctor and that it is now resolved.  Take care of yourself, Dave!

Sue


----------



## Andar

I was away from the computer all day and just kept thinking of you and wondering how you were.  So glad things are okay.  
But I have to beg you too;  if ever anything like that happens again, please call 911!


----------



## bobcat

Andar said:


> I was away from the computer all day and just kept thinking of you and wondering how you were.  So glad things are okay.
> But I have to beg you too;  if ever anything like that happens again, please call 911!



Dave, Glad to hear you are O K. I can not give you medical advice. If it was me, I would see a heart Dr. and have tests done to make sure all is well. Stay well. Thanks for the great advice you give.. BOBCAT


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dave, I am so relieved.   I just arrived in Nebraska, for my grandmother's 90th birthday party tomorrow, and I had to check TUG as soon as I could get my computer connected at the Holiday Inn here in Kearney.  

I was thinking about you all day!  So glad it was nothing, but wouldn't it be nice to go back into the doctor's office when the drip, drip, drip was happening, so you could actually find out what it was?  I would be curious.  Indigestion is kinda weird like that, I think.


----------



## caribbeansun

Glad you're fine - time for some additional destressing!


----------



## Zac495

I am SO glad you're okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave is happiness in a glass!


----------



## geekette

Dave, I am sooo glad to hear you are ok - thank you for letting us know.  Do take it easy and listen to your body.  

And don't eat whatever it is you had Thursday night for dinner or yesterday for breakfast.  Something you ate was still alive and attempted to create a whole new digestive system for you.  Nuts to that!!

Praying that you stay well and healthy.

vicki


----------



## philemer

^ ^ Dave   Whew!


----------



## jme

*hey dave*

hey dave.....i'm sitting high atop Grande Ocean's Dolphin bldg on the 5th floor, staring at the ocean, and i read this thread for the first time! 

Wow......went straight to the last post to discover you're fine....so glad. Didn't even want to read the posts in normal order! 

So, now, what do the rest of us do for the heavy chest pounding we feel???? 

anyway, hope to see you soon.....Marty (jme)


----------



## Denise L

Dave,

I just found this post today and was nervous reading through the first few pages. *So* relieved to read that your doctor says you are fine and that you are taking it easy on TUG  .  

Weird sound, though, that water drip  .


----------



## Cathyb

My earth Angel -- don't know how the others know you are OK but I sure hope they are right.  What was it you had?  Cathyb in Carlsbad


----------



## Rose Pink

Cathyb said:


> My earth Angel -- don't know how the others know you are OK but I sure hope they are right. What was it you had? Cathyb in Carlsbad


 
Read Dave's post #24: 
"Sometimes the body does strange, unexplainable things."

Wow!

Thanks for all of the nice messages.

I'm fine, just as I thought.

My discussion on the phone with the doc helped set my mind at ease. He asked a number of questions about symptoms but seemed unconcerned. He asked me to come in - just in case. So I was literally on my feet to head out the door when I posted my previous message.

When I got to the doc's office, I was ushered right in. Got all of the usual preliminary stuff - blood pressure, temperature, etc. The doc came in within a minute. They gave me a bunch of tests, including an EKG. He listened to my chest with a stethoscope for what seemed like a week, but of course by the time I got to him, the "dripping" had stopped.

Ultimately, the doc said what's in the first line of this post and told me to have a great weekend. (That's from a doc who doesn't hesitate to send me to a specialist if I have just a bit more than a runny nose!)

So now I'm doing one of the least stressful and most enjoyable things I know - right here at TUG.


----------



## Rose Pink

Zac495 said:


> I am SO glad you're okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dave is happiness in a glass!


 
I'll drink to that!


----------



## thinze3

*Holy Toledo - just read!*

I spent the entire day on the road home from PCB Florida yesterday and missed this thread until now!!

Dave, is all well today? That was a scary first few posts!

I hope you don't decide to take such sudden a break from this board again - for your sake and mine. If you haven't noticed, I spend a fair amount of time here on Tug, as can be witnessed by my nearly 1500 posts in less than a year. I am as dependent on reading your posts as I am to a morning cup of coffee.

Terry


----------



## Dave M

*I have an embarrassing admission to make....*

I was sitting here at my new laptop computer - out of town at a bridge tournament - and it started again. 

Drip, drip, drip.....

I also had my new laptop with me at work yesterday morning, a rare event! So in checking out the noise tonight, it eventually became clear that the noise was....

...coming from my laptop!!

What a dunce I am!

I don't think I'll call the doc to check out my laptop to see if it's having heart or lung problems.

I apologize for the false alarm yesterday, but I'm glad I figured it out.

Boy, do I feel foolish!

Off to the bridge table now….


----------



## jules40

Dave M said:


> *I have an embarrassing admission to make....*
> 
> I was sitting here at my new laptop computer - out of town at a bridge tournament - and it started again.
> 
> Drip, drip, drip.....
> 
> I also had my new laptop with me at work yesterday morning, a rare event! So in checking out the noise tonight, it eventually became clear that the noise was....
> 
> ...coming from my laptop!!
> 
> What a dunce I am!
> 
> I don't think I'll call the doc to check out my laptop to see if it's having heart or lung problems.
> 
> I apologize for the false alarm yesterday, but I'm glad I figured it out.
> 
> Boy, do I feel foolish!
> 
> Off to the bridge table now….



This reminded me of a similar incident (not as scarey, though) with my husband and his laptop. You know how when you select certain things on a website or when the page changes there's a clicking noise? Well my husband had the volume up just enough where the noise was audible but faint. Well, he thought the noise was coming from his sinuses/nose.  :rofl:


----------



## wackymother

Dave! I am actually cackling over here. I was just thinking, before I opened the thread, "Boy, Dave's health problem is REALLY weird, because no one at TUG had ANYTHING to say about it. No one had a sister or a cousin or an aunt whose chest made dripping noises...this must be a first!" 

Glad to hear it was merely embarrassing and not life-threatening. Good thing the doctor didn't take it any farther!


----------



## easyrider

Were laughing hard over here !!!!:hysterical:


----------



## Denise L

Dave,

Glad to hear that it's only your laptop that is "drippy."  

But what causes a laptop to go drip, drip, drip  ? Can you turn the drip off? I hope that your new laptop is okay  !


----------



## Pit

That explains why it stopped by the time you got to the Dr.  

So, now I need to ask, what is it about your laptop that is making a drip, drip, drip... noise?


----------



## LisaH

Time to send it to a laptop Dr!


----------



## Pat H

wackymother said:


> Dave! I am actually cackling over here. I was just thinking, before I opened the thread, "Boy, Dave's health problem is REALLY weird, because no one at TUG had ANYTHING to say about it. No one had a sister or a cousin or an aunt whose chest made dripping noises...this must be a first!"
> 
> Glad to hear it was merely embarrassing and not life-threatening. Good thing the doctor didn't take it any farther!



Must be why nothing showed up when I tried to google the symptoms. I forgot to include "LAPTOP" in the search. :hysterical:


----------



## Htoo0

I'm a certified laptop plumber so if you need my assistance....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

_Plop, plop.
Fizz. Fizz.
Oh what a relief it is!!_


----------



## caribbeansun

At least it's better than that nasty cough your desktop's had for the past couple weeks


----------



## 3kids4me

Well I think it takes a big man to make such an admission.  Dave is clearly no drip!


----------



## Kathleen

Dear DaveM,

Wow! A happy ending. We've been gone for a week so I'm just getting news of your health scare. 

Even though I now know that you are not perfect, I'm leaving the halo on your 8x10 glossy.

Kathleen


----------



## susieq

Dave,
So glad everything turned out O.K. ~~ Must've been the "bug" in the system!!


----------



## Cathyb

At least you know you are LOVED  by all us Tuggers!!!


----------



## Lisa P

Dave, thanks for sharing that it was actually not a medical problem.  That's a relief!

This kind of thing does happen to others too.  Someone may think a ringing is in their ear/head when it's a fine high pitch from a mechanical device.  A funny smell "stuck" in the nose may mimic a stroke.  (Btw, I'm sure some people have brought their car to get it checked too after repeatedly smelling burning brake pads from other vehicles, especially if they're new to the mountains.)  Someone may worry that their vision is getting blurry but their glasses just need cleaning or they're newly all scratched.  I saw all of these things in the ER and every time, I was glad the person actually came in.

Odd sensations can indicate a serious threat that requires prompt medical attention or they may be nothing at all.  The only way to know is to have it checked.  Far too many people fear that they're over-reacting and later regret NOT seeking evaluation.  We're so glad to be sharing a good laugh of relief with you.    Kudos to you that you took it seriously!


----------



## grest

scary...glad you're okay!
Connie


----------



## dmharris

Okay, now that we know you're laptop was dripping, can we get back to guessing when you'll post your 10,000 post?  

Delighted you're fine!


----------



## labguides

After reading about the drip drip .. I quickly scanned down to Dave's response. Good to hear it was not a medical problem.
We learned of our daughter's heart problem when she was 10 years  old because her heart squeaked. Yes, an actual squeak.


----------



## pwrshift

These things happen, Dave, when you get to retirement age.  

Best regards,
Brian

PS... when do we start talking about how you're gonna use all those points?


----------



## Malibu Sky

You get the official "funniest thread on TUG" award for this one.  I missed it all somehow..read it all just now...glad things are OK (except for your apparently wet laptop)!!


----------



## jme

*"laptop" ailments ???*

Well, I'll have to admit that something in your laptop going "drip-drip-drip" 

is MUCH BETTER than 

something in your lap going "drip-drip-drip".   LOL  :hysterical:  Marty (jme)


----------



## Sandy VDH

Glad to hear your OK, but I am really glad to hear that it was your laptop.  It had me completely baffled that no one had ever had this experience before. 

Glad you could post your laptop is the source.

Cheers
Sandy


----------



## biskits

With Celtics in the finals and winning THE CHAMPIONSHIP and all, I have not been on line much over last 2 weeks.   
Glad that 'drip drip' was your laptop and not anything else...
Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## Amy

Dave, I just read this thread today and I was initially on pins and needles looking for an updated post from you.  Then I felt relieved, though still worried, when I read what your doctor did.  Then I cracked up when I learned about your laptop.  I am just so glad you are okay!


----------



## Beaglemom3

sorry, duplicate


----------



## Beaglemom3

Actually, there are 2 very bad heart sounds (grade 5 & 6 murmurs) that when you hear them, you'll know it when examining a patient.
It's so bad that you don't even need a stethescope on the chest. It can be heard without.
This is not a good thing ! This is what I thought Dave had.
Wow, Dave.........if you wanted attention all you had to do was ask !


----------



## LAR

Dave,

glad you're okay.  when I first read your post, I thought maybe you had fluid in your lungs.  I was in Vail CO last week and came down with severe high altitude pulmonary edema and the freaky part was listening to the bubbling in my lungs as I laid down at night.  I hesitated far too long in going to the ER.

We should never dawdle when something is not going right.  Rush to the ER and play it safe.

so... What's up with your laptop! 

Cheers,
LAR


----------



## Jaybee

Dave...Count me as another who was following this thread with 'bated breath, and praying that you were OK.
I, too, was greatly relieved but had to laugh when I read that the real culprit was a "leaky laptop", but I am also very glad that you didn't ignore it, and went looking for help.
You certainly made my day!  Cheers!...Jean


----------



## funtime

*You have a great doctor!*

Dave, congratulations on diagnosing yourself and your laptop.  Actually, I like your doctor.  He sounds very practical and experienced.  However, I think you should fess up on your next visit.  He will get a good laugh just as we are getting.  You are to be commended for going to the doctor to have this checked out.  Better a visit and a good laugh than not going and having a problem get worse.  Best regards.  Funtime


----------

